# Found a Few fruit Jar Lids



## stumpknocker (May 27, 2010)

I found a few fruit Jar lids that were stashed away this morning, could you put these on the fruit Jar site and see if anyone knows or needs any of these, as with my fruit jars, I do know sometimes finding the lid can be the hardest part. Thank you so-so much Rebecca Helgren


----------



## stumpknocker (May 27, 2010)

#1 Picture is a 1/2 gallon square aqua Ball Perfect Mason (Can't find in Red Book)


----------



## stumpknocker (May 27, 2010)

#2 aqua, or greenish lid marked Patened May 25, 1886


----------



## stumpknocker (May 27, 2010)

#'s 3 & 4 Different dates on inside circle Sep. 18 68. SEP 11 68, DEC 22 68, Jan 16 69
 Outside circle reads: Patd feb. 12 56, Dec. 16 61, Nov. 4, 62; Dec.6-64;


----------



## stumpknocker (May 27, 2010)

#'s 3 & 4 Different dates on inside circle Sep. 18 68. SEP 11 68, DEC 22 68, Jan 16 69
 Outside circle reads: Patd feb. 12 56, Dec. 16 61, Nov. 4, 62; Dec.6-64;


----------



## bhainesinnc (May 27, 2010)

Thank you friend for posting them for me, anyone with any info., Please let me know, really curious about the Fruit Jar, found one almost like it in the red book, but it wasn't it, The  botton has a 7 on it with a line under it, also any info about lids would be appreciated, I found them in an old tin with a bunch of Luzianne certificat, and Octagon soda powder coupons from the 50's...


----------



## jarsnstuff (May 30, 2010)

Photo 1. The Ball jar is a 277-5.  I think most of them have a mold number on the base, so that "unmarked" notation is just a typo - should say "unmarked or mold number".  Photo 2. lid to Globe jar.  Photo 3. Cohansey lid without attached wire.  Photo 4. lid for various Mason's Improved jars.


----------

